# EZ Run brushless/Yeah connectors...



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the type of connector that's on the EZ Run brushless ESC and the Yeah LiPo packs? They're similar to a Traxxas connector from the looks of it. I couldn't find a decent picture online in a product description, so I took one with my camera...










Sorry about the quality. I hope someone can at least give me an idea with what's there. Yeah, I know I should switch to Dean's, but for now, it would be easier just to get something with banana plus on the end to charge this pack.


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

those are power pole connectors by duratrax i think


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. After doing a search, I think you're right. I can't seem to find an adapter that would work with these, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

you could probably make an adapter but if your gonna do all that it'd be just as easy to switch to deans


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I've been trying to find something for the last few minutes here to no avail, so Deans it is! Luckily, I think I have a few extras in my pit box.

Thanks again.


----------



## shaunsmaxx (Dec 4, 2004)

Deans will handles the current better anyway. I've had the powerpoles get hot and melt the plastic a little so it didn't have good contact. I've only 1 deans go bad so far.

Shaun


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

shaunsmaxx said:


> Deans will handles the current better anyway. I've had the powerpoles get hot and melt the plastic a little so it didn't have good contact. I've only 1 deans go bad so far.
> 
> Shaun


On the other hand, I've been using Powerpoles in my 1/8th scale electric buggy for 1 1/2 seasons now without any problems.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually heard one of my friends switched to these powerpole connectors because he melted his Dean's and these were holding up a lot better.

I don't run much power, anyway. Doesn't really matter to me at this point.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

XXX-Steve said:


> I actually heard one of my friends switched to these powerpole connectors because he melted his Dean's and these were holding up a lot better.
> 
> I don't run much power, anyway. Doesn't really matter to me at this point.


Did he melt the Deans soldering them, or running them? Hard to believe someone would melt Deans being used in a car, unless he somehow messed them up while soldering to them.

I think the Deans probably have a greater current capacity, but Powerpoles have enough in all the places I use them and they are easy to work with. Since they are genderless, you don't have to worry about ending up with too many males or too many females.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Running them from what I remember. He races oval with a 3.5 brushless motor and a huge LiPo pack. With oval, you're on the throttle almost constantly and drawing that much current through those plugs, I don't think it would be impossible.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

XXX-Steve said:


> Running them from what I remember. He races oval with a 3.5 brushless motor and a huge LiPo pack. With oval, you're on the throttle almost constantly and drawing that much current through those plugs, I don't think it would be impossible.


Done it also! Running a 5.5 in a sprint car on oval.Melted the 2 deans halves right together.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

XXX-Steve said:


> Running them from what I remember. He races oval with a 3.5 brushless motor and a huge LiPo pack. With oval, you're on the throttle almost constantly and drawing that much current through those plugs, I don't think it would be impossible.





420 Tech R/C said:


> Done it also! Running a 5.5 in a sprint car on oval.Melted the 2 deans halves right together.


I didn't mean to suggest it isn't possible. But the fact that it doesn't happen to everyone leads to the conclusion that the one or two pair of connectors described here had been compromised in some way. Like the spring tesion was reduced by damage to the connector when they were soldered up and the reduced spring tension caused higher resistance which then further compromised the connector and led to failure.

The simple fact that it doesn't happen to everyone says it is not the connector that is at fault. It is an exception, not a rule, that someone melts a Deans Connector.


----------

